# Is she laying eggs?



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

I was napping and she came to me. She stood like this for ~15 minutes, then got up. Her tail is kind of like bobbing. Do we need to go to a vet? She was in breeding condition.




























Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Is her vent area swollen and have you noticed a big increase in the size of her poops? These are the signs that a budgie is about to lay an egg.

Even if your Hosaf doesn't have an issue with a potential egg, if she is very submissive and there is a steep decrease in her energy levels (showing signs of lethargy) and also a decrease on her appetite, then she is likely sick and will really need to be checked by an avian vet specialist, so that she is correctly diagnosed and treated.

I hope your Hosaf will feel better soon and has a full recovery.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aluz has given great advice. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

My English is kind of moderate, so I dont know what swollen means as in your usage. Here is a pic!

@Aluz

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Hope she will get better soon.keep us posted.sending comforting prayers for her.blessings


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What I meant with swollen vent is that if you are able to notice that your Hosaf is carrying an egg. If you see an egg bum on her and if her vent area seems bigger in size.


----------



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

I have put a nesting box to make her egg laying process relatively easy and now they are afraid of going to that side of cage 


And yes, I'm kind of sure she carries eggs.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Please remove the nestbox immediately! 

Lokum is much too young to breed and apart from that, you don't yet have the full knowledge on how to breed budgies. It's important you do everything you can to discourage this behaviour of Hosaf and don't give her any location to lay her eggs. In the future, once both budgies are at the correct age and you have researched thoroughly on breeding diet, complications, care, etc., then you may be able to breed your budgies  
Be sure to read through these threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/332578-dystocia-birds-risks-signs-treatment-prevention.html

If Hosaf is indeed carrying eggs, she will lay them somewhere and you should collect them and toss them as soon as they are laid to try and throw her from the breeding cycle. There is no life formed in the eggs until 2-3 full days of incubation, don't worry.

Keep us posted! :fingerx:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I fully agree with StarlingWings. Your budgies have been sharing a cage for very little time and there was no breeding behaviour from them whatsoever. 
If your Hosaf is getting ready to lay eggs then you must take all the necessary precautions to avoid this from happening. Please place her on a different cage and don't give her anything that she can use as a nest.

And if possible, do post a photo showing her vent area in order for us to see if she is in fact carrying a potential egg.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies are not ready to be bred.
Please follow the advice you've been given to allow your budgies the opportunity to have a healthy and happy life.

This thread is being moved from the "Emergency" section of the forum to the "Budgie Health" section at this time. *


----------

